# Me & My Dog



## Moon Whistler (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello there, my name's Chris, :dance: 

I joined this site as I'm now a very proud owner of a beautiful motorhome which I have had to make sacrifices for many years to obtain, as I'm on a very low income.

I've been wanting to reach this point in my life now for so long, as I run my own non-profit making exotic wildlife research group, and can't always afford the luxuries of campsites etc, plus it would also be in my best interest to park closer to the areas I'm researching at the time.

For those of you who may be interested in knowing a little more about my group, it's... BeastWatch UK - Beastwatch UK 

I've wanted my own motorhome and have the freedom of the open roads since I was knee-high to a grasshopper, and decided that I'd begin to save towards one after recovering from my cancer op back in 2003, and there's just me and the dog now, as the wife left shortly after my cancer, but the research group I originally founded in 2001 has kept me going through it all.


Anyhow, that''s who I am and why I'm here.


Chris

P.S. I don't suppose there's a map going round that shows free campsites or recommended parking in the UK, is there?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to Wildcamping - if you become a Full member then you have access to the POIs files and you can download those onto your GPS


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the site, the POIs are worth the membership alone.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Chris and welcome to the forum .....you will get loads of good information on here. Glad you fulfilled your dream of a van to go of travelling....there is nothing quite like it is there ???. What a stunning picture of you and your dog.....you can tell who is his/her best friend is :dog:


----------



## Camper Bob (Jun 18, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi Chris,

New here myself , and I've also just bought a camper for me and my dog too.  I'm chuffed to bits to be back on the road after long illness (yawn) , and tough times.........

Best of luck mate
Simon


----------



## marydot (Jun 18, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Hello Chris and welcome to the forum .....What a stunning picture of you and your dog.....you can tell who is his/her best friend is :dog:



DOG?    I thought it was a wolf!!!!!   Looks lovely though, and if like the other dogs around here, will love travelling around, finding new places to sniff.  Enjoy!

Marydot.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
It is well worth becoming a full member for POIs of which there are 5000 + in the UK.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 31, 2013)

Moon Whistler said:


> and there's just me and the dog now



Gorgeous photo of the two of you 

:dog:


----------



## Tezza (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome...enjoy every moment !!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 1, 2013)

:wave:  Welcome.

I share my life with a big hairy black dog with a white goatee too, my best mate :dog:

Getting my van 18 months ago is the best thing I ever did, me and the dog have had some truly amazing experiences as a result and made some very good friendships as a result of this forum. 

I'm just about to adopt a dog from a rescue centre in the next week or so - he's called, most appropriately, Diesel, and is a Staffie with OCD tail chasing habit and a bad case of mange. But I reckon a few weeks in the van with good food, good exercise, good training and affection and Diesel will fit into our little pack without any problems. There's also my cat who comes away with us in the van too, she thinks she's a dog, although I've not had as much success training her as I've had with the dog :lol-053:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome :have fun:


----------



## Tbear (Aug 1, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> :wave:  Welcome.
> 
> I share my life with a big hairy black dog with a white goatee too, my best mate :dog:
> 
> ...



Hi Whitevanwoman,

Staffie and a Cat in the van together!!! Interesting!!! 

Richard


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 1, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Whitevanwoman,
> 
> Staffie and a Cat in the van together!!! Interesting!!!
> 
> Richard



Lol, I know, the rescue centre has said that the staffie is ok with other dogs (can't introduce mine to him until the mange has cleared up so it could be another week or so yet), but that he's not good with cats. But then any dog will chase a cat that runs, but Miss Tibs is pretty dog savvy and has learned to stand her ground and sit with paw raised ready for a good swipe on the nose. One swipe on the nose tends to cure the dog! Her mother was a feral farm cat and Miss Tibs is a Jekyll and Hyde character - cute and cuddly but can turn and sink her teeth into your hand the next minute, just for the hell of it. I have scars on my arms which will take a few weeks to disappear from an incident with her a couple of weeks ago whilst away in the van when she turned into a wild cat from hell simply because she didn't want to get out of the dog's bed in he van so that the dog could get in it. We had a proper proper fight about it, she was a demon. I won the battle eventually but bear the scars. 

My money is on the cat


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Chris, welcome to the site :wave:

Pleased you've finally got your motorhome and here's to staying healthy 
You'll get lots of helpful advice on here and most folk are really nice - there's also the odd wildcamping meet held here and there - emphasis on the odd! :lol-053: :lol-061:
No, honestly, they're a good bunch 

PS That's a helluva big dog!


----------

